# Probiotics?



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

So for the past few months I've been having stomach pains, cramping, serious bloating, lots of gas. I'm 25, male and overweight but working on that! 5'9 212lbs. I'm lactose intolerant so I don't eat dairy. Not sure what's been causing it the past couple of months but its getting embarrassing. Just yesterday I ate dinner and my stomach bloated so bad I couldn't stand straight because it hurt so much. It was whole wheat couscous and some curry like chicken my roomates made.for breakfast everyday I drink an almond milk, kale, and flax seed drink I blend. Today for lunch I had a pumpkin ale, veggie sandwhich on sourdough bread with kettle chips. Just now I had basmatti rice and seared salmon. My diets ok I guess. I know what not to eat. The pain comes a hanful of times a week. This weekend was bad though. Pain - saturday dinner, Sunday dinner, todays lunch. I did not have beer yesterday but I did for sat and today. 

I bought a pack of "align" probiotics today so I'm hoping that will help. My aunt has chrons and she says it may be celiac disease since I get a lot of these pains when I drink beer also  I want to try these Probiotics and a gluten free diet for a couple of weeks to see if that alleviates some of the pain. 

Do any of you have any experience with Probiotics? I've never heard of them until my aunt recommended. 

I plan to see a gastro if I can't fix this with a healthier diet/ otc meds. 

Any tips/advice?


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for removing spam, mods.


----------



## norton05 (Sep 20, 2005)

Exact same problems for me were caused by whole wheat bread. I went on a healthier diet and made sure that if I did eat bread with a meal, it was whole wheat. Right there is where my stomach problems started. It took a while for me to be sure, but now I know that a slice of wheat toast with breakfast guarantees lots of gas and stomach pain by late morning. White bread and other high carbohydrates are not nearly as bad but still painful if I overdo it. So now I eat very low carbs and my stomach does not hurt anymore.

I noticed you eating bread or other carbs in all 3 meals you mentioned, so it might be worth a look.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll try that. I tend to eat LOTS of statches, being Hispanic. I grew up eating white rice and potatoes with every meal. 
I just had leftover salmon and basatti rice for lunch. We'll see how that goes. Regardless ill cut back on carbs/statches/gluten and see how I feel. 
My aunt with chrons mentioned foods high in fiber or protien tend to hurt her.


----------



## gaba (Jul 11, 2006)

Try drinking Kefir (probiotic). It comes as lactose free and is like a thin yogurt drink. Comes in a variety of flavors. We get a big bottle at the grocery store (in the milk or yogurt section). Works wonders for the gut and overall immune system.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

sounds like it could be gluten intolerance, try cutting out wheat products and see what happens. There may be no need to cut out the other carbs like rice and potatoes if gluten is what's causing the problems. 

PS, there is gluten in beer too.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

I know there is gluten in beer  I have been drinking cider all week.


----------



## MX283 (Apr 15, 2010)

Like the others have said try going 100% gluten free for several weeks. It will be confusing and difficult at first but after awhile you will get used to it and probably feel significantly better. Try eating real sauerkraut or drinking kombucha for your probiotics.


----------



## carlosmontiel (Feb 13, 2011)

You may have an irritated colon Or colitis http://thefooddoc.com/colitis you should see a Dr.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Not sure if the OP has a probiotics issue, but have any of you tried the paleo diet? I know I've always had a bit of lactose intolerance, but now I'm thinking I'm having a gluten or whole wheat intolerance.
BTW, there is a great source of probiotics in some of the super-green powder products. I use Vibrant Health, Green Vibrance and I get it from iHerb. May not like the taste, but in OJ or similar, it's OK. An acquired taste, as they say!


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

> but have any of you tried the paleo diet? I know I've always had a bit of lactose intolerance, but now I'm thinking I'm having a gluten or whole wheat intolerance.


I have never been feeling as good (or regular) as when I do my some-what Paleo diet now.
Breakfast (M-Th) is Organic Steel Cut Oats (Organic Blueberries) and Organic cinammon. Organic (or as closes to it is the key!!) I think all the chemicals is conventional food has A LOT to do with stomach issues. 
Lunch and dinner those days is (AlmostOrganic) chicken Breasts those nights and lunch is Organic Chicken Burger (2) and 2 Wild Salmon Burgers those days (with Organic frozen veggies.) Friday to Sunday is Organic Eggs (Green Mountain ****** Salsa) for breakfast, Organic Beef and Organic veggies for lunch. 
----snacks I have Organic banannas and ppeanut butter.

Dinner is (almost) organic chicken strips with Organic (onions, tri-green peppers and mushrooms)---*AND CUT OUT DAIRY, and Whole Wheat--really Nothing White do I eat at home (no bread, startches)--nothing but Organic Steel cut Oatmeal 4 days each week!!
*
I used to cheat more on my diet but now i do not!!---I might do a wing night (with beer) or a 5-Guys Double burger (and rarely ever get the fries if I do now...)

--I am like a baby (with regularity)---also you can try these probiotics.

Kyolic Kyo-Dophilus® Digestion and Immune Health -- 180 Capsules - Vitacost

They are stable in pill form (do not need to put in fridge)---they have a '9' blend if you are really having issues.* But diet is the key!! * I look 15 years younger than my actual age!!! a lot of that also is few wrinkles and still having a full head of hair!!! But I was easily 50 pounds overweight 15 years ago though...

p.s. I eat this every day, every week, all year! Try eating like this (I drop pounds like crazy real quick) and lose weight and gain muscle very easily with this (sometimes I ned to cheat by eating more food or having a cheat meal---because it seems like I do not eat enough sometimes---but a cheat meal or 2 and my body actually gets in better shape)---------i use to cheat more in the past (but the more I stick to my way of eating, the years just keep going in reverse!!)-----FIND WHAT WORKS FOR YOU AND STICK TO IT!


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

I (the op) have tried paleo and I agree I never felt better. I stoped a couple of months ago when I moved to a new place and just got lazy. I'm currently about a week in again. Everything is pretty much gluten free on paleo. I'm have some horrible bread withdrawals  I'm getting cranky! Ha. I know it will pass. I've been usig align Probiotics. $30 for a pack of 28. Im going to try what you others have mentioned after I'm through with this box. That's just too much for pills.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

By the way I've also been drinking cider instead of beer.


----------



## MX283 (Apr 15, 2010)

Another thing you could try is intermittent fasting (IF). There is lots of info online about it. I've been paleo for 2 1/2 years and recently began toying with IF and have found that it improves my digestion by giving my stomach a break. It's super simple and doesn't cost any money. Try to go at least 12 hours but 14-16 is best from the last time you eat anything at night to the first time you eat the next day (water, tea, coffee are fine during the fast). I thought is sounded kinda dumb at first but after trying it I like it.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

How often do you do the IF?


----------



## jasonball (Nov 9, 2010)

I haven't read every response so if this has been said i already i apologize. but I would do one at a time. let it be the pribiotics or the gluten free diet. if you do both together and your symptoms disapear you won't know what did the trick.


----------



## BRWhelan (Oct 16, 2012)

I was having this same problem for a while, then started taking Phillips Probiotics daily in the morning with breakfast and its been much better!


----------



## 1967marti (Jun 15, 2012)

I've had the same issues as you for years... The only think that has worked for me is getting on the renegade diet, in a nutshell it involves not eating until lunch (noon) eating a light meat (no carbs) or two between 12 and 4 pm and then between 4pm and 8pm you can have as much "good" carbs as you want. 
As for the probiotic i take a serving of vitamineral green (look on amazon) and it works wonders. 
The main goal of the renegade diet (besides eating right at the right times) is to give your GI track a 14 hour break (between 8pm and noon). It really works... You should check into it.


----------



## 1967marti (Jun 15, 2012)

Sorry, I didn't notice MX283 already mentioned doing an IF dieT (the renegade died is a IF diet).
But yes, he's 100% right... X2 for a IF diet


----------



## hippyfoot (Mar 30, 2009)

I've been brewing my own kombucha for the last month and a half. Its a great probiotic, really easy and cheap. I also eat paleo and notice a huge difference.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

You should see a gastro. I had the same symptoms and was finally diagnosed with erosive esophigitis. Don't play around with gastric symptoms, they can go very bad if left to sit.


----------



## Sloppy (Nov 28, 2012)

My wife and I have been drinking kefir for the last year or so and have zero gut issues since. But...we located the actual live kefir grains and make our own. The kefir grains look like cottage cheese and are alive. Basically, you keep those in a jar, and dump milk (we don't do dairy so use coconut milk instead) over them and keep at room temperature over night. The next morning you strain out the kefir grains and are left with the awesome kefir probiotic. We usually just put that liquid in a vitamix smoothly. Best of all, it's free. Actually, it's kind of a pain to find someone with the kefir grains because they aren't sold commercially. If they were, the big corps wouldn't sell any bottled kefir because everyone would make their own. So...we did have to do some research online to find the grains and did have to pay $20 for those, but after that its free. Again, the grains are alive and grow so we have given some to friends. Highly recommend trying to find some live kefir grains, then make your own and save the dough.


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

Whilst messing about with a probiotic solution, you should try and get your hands on some mintec for an (almost) instant relief

What is Mintec? - Key Pharmaceuticals


----------



## Kawigreen99 (Oct 9, 2011)

PB8 is a good, affordable probiotic. I no longer take it though as I make my own fermented sauerkraut now.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

gaba said:


> Try drinking Kefir (probiotic). It comes as lactose free and is like a thin yogurt drink. Comes in a variety of flavors. We get a big bottle at the grocery store (in the milk or yogurt section). Works wonders for the gut and overall immune system.


I agree with this, (real) kefir is awesome! I buy Nancy's here in the PAC NW (owned and operated by Ken Kesey's brother).

I used to guzzle a lot daily, until I started getting mild hemorrhoids. Now I've cut back, but it still is awesome for the gut.


----------



## voodoo5 (Feb 2, 2011)

Could be too much fiber... yes, there is such a thing as too much fiber. You're saying you eat all these vegetables, bread, rice, whole grains, etc. 

Try drinking more water, and cutting down on fiber, only to increase it gradually and let your digestive system adapt.

Cheers


----------



## vibeinfinite (Feb 20, 2013)

Read about the Zone diet. Requires that you cut out all bread/wheat products. Read about anti-nutrients and wheat. Try to get carbs from sweet potatoes and vegetables. I get around 25% calories from fat, 25% from protein (meat), and 40-50% from veggies. You'll need to eat alot of veggies to satisfy this requirement but since i've changed my diet and eliminated bread as a source of carbs, I feel so much better. If you want probiotics, buy sauerkraut or kimchee from a natural food store. But make sure it is the type that has been allowed to ferment naturally with salt, rather than vinegar.


----------

